# Pregnant Ghost Shrimp



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

OK. So I found one of my ghosties full of eggs. I moved her to the 5 gal and am waiting and watching so she doesnt eat her molt, or eggs or fry, whatever they are called. My question is what do I use to feed these things? The tank is being filtered by a sponge which has been running a long time with fry and other fish which are now gone.


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

You can feed sinking crab food, hikari crab cuisine, and algae waffles.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I put in java moss and let them live in that. I managed to get 14 young adults. I took powdered fish flake and swished it in. (mortar and pestal)


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Cool. So do you remove the mom and keep her in a filtered tank or just a fish bowl or 2l etc. Also did you put the mom back with the others after she released the eggs?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Ahhh mummy shrimp... sad story that. 

Okay full story. 

I have not had success with ghost shrimp out side of keeping them in a brackish water system. I had 4 a few months ago I named Blinky, Pinky, Inky and clyde. (after pac man because they were in a tank with cherries) Pinky, the female, egg's had developed eyes, so I put her into a brackish jar. 

The others were in my main tank, where they went opaque and died one by one. Pinky, flourished in the jar, her babies hatched and I took her out....I turned by back for maybe 5 minutes give or take, but by then it was too late. she jumpped out and died on my carpet. took me 5 minutes to find her. It broke my heart. 

The babies, I eventually removed from the jar and put them into the cycled brackish tank where they appear to be happy and healthy. (I used 3 teaspoons of ocean salt per 1 gallon of water).

So, had she lived, I would have put her back in the main tank. 

If I get a berried ghost, I will run an experemnt. keeping one group in the jar and one in the 2.5 gallon tank. (unfiltered) See how they manage.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Well I have decided to keep th mom in a 2L bottle overnight. If she is still holding this will aloow me to watch her more closely and see when she can be seperated. Once I seperate her I will try moving the babies to a 5 gallon thats got plenty of bio, and some java moss as suggested. We will see how I do.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

one of my babies.

grrr this site hates my images.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

you always bail me out. thanks again.


----------

